# SHVERA Fiasco: Telling it like it is



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As of today and by law (or lack thereof), *DishNetwork* and *Directv* should pull the plug and go dark on DNS signals. Congress, with its unbelievably _couldn't-care-less_ attitude and gross incompetence, has failed to extend SHVERA, the law that, until yesterday, enabled the nation's only DBS providers to legally transmit DNS signals to rural America.

Evie Haskell, writing for SkyReport, takes the congress to task for ignoring a simple, but very important agenda item -- voting to extend SHEVRA a few days or weeks until a new enabling law can be brought to a vote.

Post edited for clarity



> *SkyBOX: Cutting Rural America Out*
> by Evie Haskell, March 1, 2010
> 
> Is there anyone, anywhere who has any respect left for the U.S. Congress? If so, you probably won't find them in rural America. Or in the hallways of any self-respecting media organization. Or even, I suspect, among the midnight drunks after Sunday's U.S./Canada hockey match.
> ...


More @ *SkyReport*.com


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Hasn't it been discussed that SHVERA is primarily oriented towards DNS and not DBS service as a whole? As such, DISH Network would seemingly remain harmless in this issue while DIRECTV would only lose their grant to offer DNS.

I submit that you've grossly overstated the scope when you suggest that DIRECTV and DISH Network should "pull the plug and go dark".


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

This only affects the delivery of DNS network stations to those who don't get their local network affiliates.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're right, I overstated the scope of the issue -- my bad!

Thanks for posting -- the OP has been edited for accuracy and clarity.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

harsh - why would E* not be affected?


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is D* not broadcasting them now? I don't get them so I can't check. There is still guide information so I'm assuming it is still being broadcast. There would be a slide or something if they were down.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> harsh - why would E* not be affected?


They are not affected because they got their hand caught in the cookie jar and are not allowed to offer DNS feeds anyways. They have a 3rd party company that offers them for them lol. Call it what you will. Technically E* dont offer DNS feeds. The company that offers them for them can only offer them to you if you have E* lol. With any luck when this is sorted out that will be squashed.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Luck255 said:


> Is D* not broadcasting them now? I don't get them so I can't check. There is still guide information so I'm assuming it is still being broadcast. There would be a slide or something if they were down.


They are not down. D* was asked to keep providing them as the new bill is expected to be approved this week and back dated to 2-28-10 and I guess they have complied. Mine are unaffected at this time.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

joshjr said:


> They are not down. D* was asked to keep providing them as the new bill is expected to be approved this week and back dated to 2-28-10 and I guess they have complied. Mine are unaffected at this time.


Confirm. I'm still getting FOX and CBS HD out of NYC.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"Everybody in the industry is now in violation of the copyright law. Even though we have letters from Congress saying go ahead and violate it, that's not a comfortable position."_ - Charlie Ergen


Source: Sky_Report_


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick said:


> Source: Sky_Report_


Why exactly would he even care?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ask _him_.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

No thanks. He has no stake in it other then to say that D* is violating something lol which thats understandable since E* can not offer DNS feeds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If you're not interested in the answer, why ask the question in the first place? :scratch:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Nick said:


> If you're not interested in the answer, why did you ask the question in the first place?
> 
> :scratch:


Thats not really an answer to my question. Its a suggestion to find the answer to my question. I just dont even see why he would care unless he was planning on making some waves for D*.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

For Mr. Ergen, it is because Dish Network is still retransmitting superstations, which also lost their authority on 28 February. Of course, as joshjr points out, DirecTV is still violating by retransmitting the distant network service...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Greg Bimson said:


> For Mr. Ergen, it is because Dish Network is still retransmitting superstations, which also lost their authority on 28 February. Of course, as joshjr points out, DirecTV is still violating by retransmitting the distant network service...


In my opinion thats not a big deal. Its subs to CW and to My Netwrok TV. Those are not really near as popular as the big 4. D* customers would stand to lose alot more in my opinion. I mean I would be upset if I lost the CW but not near as mad as losing any of the big 4. Still I can see why he would be a little concerned.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

• *BULLETIN* • Senate Gets Distant Signals Done. Finally.

The countdown starts again as soon as the president signs the bill.

EDIT - Source: Email from SkyReport


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Now this:


> The Morning Bridge:
> 
> _"30-Day Satellite Extension! Kentucky Senator Jim Bunning made his point(s) and finally allowed a vote late last night on the 30-day extension of unemployment benefits and other Federal programs including STELA/SHVERA ... the countdown resumes."_


Source: MediaBiz


----------

